# This Takamine Any good?



## Arterial (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey all, was in the market for an acoustic, and like the sound of takamines..

My local music forum is selling this Takamine GS330S.










is it a good acoustic? hes selling it for $350 aus and im interested in an intermediate acoustic.


----------



## theo (Sep 9, 2010)

is that from gumtree or melband or something? I didnt know we had any local music forums XD


----------



## Arterial (Sep 9, 2010)

ausband buddy 
doesnt that count as local music forums? lol


----------



## theo (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, guess it definitely does


----------



## Default_M (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I've got one and it's brilliant, I literally can't think of a single problem I have with it.
I don't know if I just got a particularly good one, but I think it cost me around £150 and for that it's got all solid woods rather than laminate and it sounds great. It plays very nice as well, it doesn't prohibit me from playing anything (other than obviously lack of frets but I don't want to play past 15th fret on acoustic anyway) and there are no sharp fret ends etc.

It doesn't have any kind of pickup system, but I've gigged with this mic'd up and I was happy.
Since then I bought a soundhole pickup for ease of use and I wasn't really very pleased with the outcome, but that was down to my choice of pickup rather than the guitar. A high quality one like the Fishman Rare Earth Blend or another that transferred the tone of the guitar properly would be perfect.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 20, 2010)

i love the sounds of only 2 acoustic brands 
takamine
and 
taylor 
neither of them can do any wrong


----------

